# first timer in coach taking empire builder from chicago to glacier



## Charlie (Aug 28, 2016)

Any general advice would be helpful. Should I be worried about luggage while not in my seat? Are there showers available in coach? Best meal options? Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 28, 2016)

As with anywhere, you should not leave valuables (purses, phone, laptop, etc...) unattended. But other bags are generally not a problem leaving. Others have the same concerns, and a form of "community" development is in the car where others will notice if someone who shouldn't be doing so is messing with your stuff. Besides, if someone does take something, very few people get off a train going 79 mph!

There are no showers in coach.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2016)

Charlie said:


> . . . Should I be worried about luggage while not in my seat? Are there showers available in coach? Best meal options? Thanks!


No worries about luggage. I've even left my camera bag downstairs on the luggage racks, though I made sure it was in the back behind my suitcase.

No there are no showers for Coach passengers.

I use bathing wipes made for those that are wheel chair bound or other wise can't use a bathtub or shower.

https://www.amazon.com/Rinse-Bathing-Wipes-count-each/dp/B00CBKLSF8?psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAJJY2YKHHLJKYIBNA&tag=slk03b1-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00CBKLSF8

I buy them as individual packs at Walmart in the Pharmacy section near where they have walkers and such.

You can bring your own food and beverages. A small cooler (12" x 12" x 12") is not counted as a carry-on nor as a personal bag.

Note that passengers are not allowed to consume private stock alcoholic beverages in public spaces on the train.

I take nuts, dry salami, hard cheese, crackers, raisin bran cereal, canned tuna, whole wheat bread,

Otherwise you can buy food in the SSL/Café car (Menu & prices) or dine in the Dining car (Menu and prices).


----------



## Fred Wis. (Aug 28, 2016)

KmH said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > . . . Should I be worried about luggage while not in my seat? Are there showers available in coach? Best meal options? Thanks!
> ...


canned tuna , salami, and cheese? Me thinks this should make sure you don't have a seatmate for too long.


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 29, 2016)

Charlie said:


> Any general advice would be helpful. Should I be worried about luggage while not in my seat? Are there showers available in coach? Best meal options? Thanks!


Don't worry your carryon that you stow in the overhead rack. Or any checked bag. Bags stowed in the downstairs racks near the door -- maybe someone might grab your bag by mistake, but very unlikely.

No showers in coach.

Go for the dining car breakfast, you will be somewhere in NoDak at that time. If you want to splurge on dinner in the diner, see the menus KMH posted.

Suggest you hang out in the SSL lounge and strike up a conversation -- there will be a diverse lot of experienced (and newbie) passengers, take their stories with a grain of salt. And maybe you'll see some pronghorns and rare waterfowl in the "so-called-boring" parts of west NoDak and Montana


----------



## KmH (Aug 29, 2016)

Fred Wis. said:


> canned tuna , salami, and cheese? Me thinks this should make sure you don't have a seatmate for too long.


Ya. It makes them hungry and they head off to the café or the dining car.
Or is it that you find the odor of tuna, dry salami, and cheese more than you can bear?


----------



## Fred Wis. (Aug 29, 2016)

My apologies, as I seem to have hi jacked the thread of a reasonable question. But, yes, those aroma's could get rather intense. I have in the past been near a similar smorgasbord, and have seen other passengers who had a touch of motion sickness, end up tossing their lunch, in part because of the aroma. But yes it is your right to pack most any food. Another reason why I now try for sleepers as often as possible.

For the original poster, do check out, and print, the route guides that are available to help in catching the sites along the route. For example , right after the Wis Dells stop (west bound) you can catch a quick glimpse of the Wisconsin river, and the tour boats near the docks. Minor , but something to watch for.


----------



## KmH (Aug 29, 2016)

That is a very sad commentary if that is not a _very rare_ exception.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 12, 2016)

You do not have to worry about your luggage whether downstairs or overhead. Of course use common sense, like don't cause temptation by leaving valuables exposed. Generally, everyone is very honest and you get to know who is who in the car. Breakfast is the best deal in the Dining Car, I always go when it opens at 6:30am so it is not crowded and on a wait list. Depending on when you are traveling you may get the sun rising which is beautiful in the morning. The only showers are in the Sleeping Cars which are restricted to only those holding tickets for the Sleeper. Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Sep 23, 2016)

KmH said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > . . . Should I be worried about luggage while not in my seat? Are there showers available in coach? Best meal options? Thanks!
> ...


Amtrak says you can only drink booze in your private sleeper room


----------



## pennyk (Sep 23, 2016)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Alcoholic beverages purchased in the cafe or diner may be consumed in public spaces on the train, whereas private stock may not be consumed in public spaces as mentioned above.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 30, 2016)

KmH said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Best meal options? Thanks!
> ...


If one searches the forum, one can find options to have pizza or other foods delivered to the train also.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Sep 30, 2016)

Fred Wis. said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Toss in a spoon and can of baked beans.


----------

